# Zoo Pics CnC Welcome



## klotzishere20 (Jun 13, 2010)

No tripod was used in these photos (Head broke).


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont like them.

There is a lack of contrast in alot of the images, probably due to shooting through glass.
They also seem somewhat over exposed.

The ducks are out of focus, the framing on the pellican is a bit off IMO, I would of preferred seeing the whole beek

The strongest image is the first, but I would of liked to see those bottom paws in the image


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jun 14, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I dont like them.
> 
> There is a lack of contrast in alot of the images, probably due to shooting through glass.
> They also seem somewhat over exposed.
> ...


 
Thanks, I love honesty.
But it wasnt glass, it was rope for the 2 cats and the hawk.
What F should I use to get all those cygnets in focus?
All these pictures are raw, no cropping or photoshop yet.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 14, 2010)

To get all the cygnets sharp, you should use a smaller aperture (so larger number on your camera) to increase the depth of field.

It is clear that your camera focused on the cygnet on the top left of your frame. If a smaller aperture is not an option, it is always better to get the items/animals/people in the forground in focus. The ones in the background are less important.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 14, 2010)

klotzishere20 said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like them.
> ...


 
Oh, so not sure why there is a lack of contrast then.  What gear are you using?
As said, use a small aperture to get a bigger depth of field.  Something in the f/8 to f/11 range, maybe slightly more depending on the available light.  If you are shooting at f/2.8, then you'll get the focus on what you are aiming for, but your plane of focus is so small that the duck near it will be out of focus.

Its great that they are raw, but they are incomplete.  RAW to me is that I am doing all the processing on the image instead of letting the camera do it.  But I have to do this processing, I just don't leave them as RAW.  RAW is incomplete until they are processed.

I'd suggest taking the time to crop and process your images prior to posting so people can give more complete comments.  Commenting on unfinished work is pretty much a waste of time for everyone involved


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 14, 2010)

You should open your own thread, so people can comment on them seperately. Now they might get confused with the pictures of first poster.

I do like the leopard. Its very sharp and has nice colours. I am not very fond of the peacock.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 14, 2010)

pmsnel said:


> You should open your own thread, so people can comment on them seperately. Now they might get confused with the pictures of first poster.
> .



huh?


----------



## hamishmarshal (Jun 15, 2010)

There is some thing which inspire a person to do some wonderful photogrphy and it is the only nature. In the nature every one has the same right to live but the condition is to that on the center there should be love and nothing. Nice one keep doing such a good photo shoot.


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jun 18, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> klotzishere20 said:
> 
> 
> > bigtwinky said:
> ...


 
I am using the T1i with a 400mm 2.8.  If I use the 1.4x its 2 hard to keep it stable without using a tripod.  I usually shoot in Av and I keep forgetting that I have to change it.  When I first started shooting I just had the little lens that came with it and I never really had to do any of that.  I'm looking to upgrade to a 7D depending how many freelance jobs I get over the school year.
I missed my chance with these cute baby raccoons that were on the road the other night.  Got back and realized that I was shooting in 4 or 2.8 the whole time and only one was in focus.  
I'm still pretty new and need a lot more practice I know.  I need to start working in photoshop a little more.  I've had a few classes but I still don't feel as comfortable as I should be.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice gear set for someone who is new...I've got lens envy 

No reason for the lack of contrast.  I'm thinking its a user error in metering or exposing, not the gear's fault

It might be heavy, but consider a monopod over a tripod, as you can be more mobile with one.

You should be able to nail nice exposures with your gear without upgrading to a 7D.  While its a great body (recently picked one up myself), dont think that the body will fix the exposure issues you are getting. 

Keep on shooting


----------



## ghache (Jun 18, 2010)

I kinda like the lack of contrast and de DOF in the cougar(?) picture, i like the color tones.
well done.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 18, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> pmsnel said:
> 
> 
> > You should open your own thread, so people can comment on them seperately. Now they might get confused with the pictures of first poster.
> ...



Someone places his own zoo pics in this topic, but apparently some moderator conveniently removed the pictures but left my comments... 
Now I look like an idiot with my post...


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jun 21, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Nice gear set for someone who is new...I've got lens envy
> 
> No reason for the lack of contrast. I'm thinking its a user error in metering or exposing, not the gear's fault
> 
> ...


 

I guess instead of wasting money on a lower end lens, I just went for it all  I took out a loan from my grandma

I know its not the gears fault at all(except when i put on the 1.4x it gets really hard to get a crisp photo).  I guess I just havnt learned how to meter.  Any tips?

There were 2 baby raccoons on the road and when I got home they were again over exposed.  I couldn't see them on the screen cuz it was too sunny out.  

Should I be shooting in the Sports mode or Av mode as a begginer?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 21, 2010)

Try and get away from those pre-programmed modes. 

Or better yet, learn what those modes do.

Sports is about freezing action, so the mode would normally put a high emphasis on the shutter and less on the aperture, upping the ISO if needed.  You can do that in shutter priority mode

Portrait would put an emphasis on the aperture, keeping it nice and wide to provide DOF and a blurry background, while keeping the shutter in a usable range.  This can be achieved in AV by setting the aperture yourself.

As the animals aren't moving too much, go with the AV.  Based on the AV, have a look at your shutter speed.  If the shutter is too low, then up the ISO or dial down the Exposure compensation for something you want.

But really, aperture and shutter have an impact on exposure of course, but you also  have to look at how you are metering the scene...matrix, evaluative, spot..3 different metering modes that might give you 3 different results. 

Maybe have a go reading Bryan Peterson's Understanding Exposure, it should help clear up some of the basics


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I only like the second one and it's borderline.

I think BT hit the nail on the head with other advice, so I'll give you advice on the second one, and if you know this I'm super sorry it just bugs me with a lot of shots.

The corners are the problem: The right side is good, but other things are leaking in from the sides (other than the green leaves). Cropping it would work in this case because you set the subject far enough to one side, but it won't always work, so be careful to adjust your positioning carefully (check your corners!).


----------

